# Irritable Bowel Syndrome and the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection, Dr. William B. Salt



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/096...ritablbowelsyn/ http://www.parkviewpub.com


----------



## jazzr (Jan 1, 1999)

For me, this book was a tremendous help, but it was the first book I'd read about IBS and now I see that there are many more. Dr. Salt covered things of no use to me, but he also explained some things that were of a delicate nature and which have helped me. I would say this book is probably easy to read and covers the basics, but I will probably be checking out some of the others listed here in the future.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I see Dr. Salt's book as doing a good job in introducing someone to the variety of possibilities that exist in terms of diagnosis and treatment, but having suffered IBS for years and being fairly certain of my diagosis, doesn't feel like it is written for me.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Yes, I agree that Dr. Salt's book is a good introduction to IBS but feel it could be more up-to-date. There are helpful recommendations for long-term symptom management and a nice section on lifestyle changes. It needs more in the way of practical day-to-day advice.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have Dr. Salt's book also and can say itis very informative and easy to read and understand


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 1999)

Good book - very thorough overview of IBS. Almost an "encyclopedia" of sorts. Good book for sufferers to have to look up treatments - he sticks with only treatments that have a track record - both natural, chemical & mental.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I've read a lot about IBS and this book added absolutely NOTHING to what I already knew. It does have a great title. I almost returned the book... It would probably be OK to help explain IBS to non sufferers or new sufferers. It really did NOT talk about the mind-body connection.[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 06-19-2000).][This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 06-19-2000).]


----------



## Leonard Weinstock MD (Feb 8, 2000)

As a Gastroenterologist, I like to recommend Dr. Salt's book. It is well written and informative.Many people with IBS are told that they need to reduce stress as this often plays a significant role in IBS by upsetting the "Brain-Gut" neurologic connection. It is easy for someone to tell you that you have to learn how to relax - but this advice is difficult to deal with. I have been working with a Clinical Psychologist and have developed a cassette tape series for people with IBS - there is a 20 minute educational section and then there are 3 relaxation sessions that can help deal with stress and symptoms of IBS. If you are interested in getting these tapes please write or call.Leonard Weinstock, MDAssociate Professor of Internal MedicineWashington University Medical School10287 Clayton RoadSt. Louis, MO 63124314-997-0554


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2000)

this book was helpful particularly the re training of bowel movements. more to the point potty training


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2000)

I have also read this book. A lot of information hit home especially symptoms and problems I didn't even realize were related to my IBS. While beginning his 8-step approach I joined a weight loss program offered through my local hospital (HMR for any of those who are familiar with this organization). I have only been in the program for a month and have lost 17 pounds, and my IBS is hardly giving me any problems. I contribute that to being on a low-fat, no sugar diet, and careful record keeping. I have cut out caffeine, alcohol, and coffee as Dr. Salt reccomended, and because I was going from such a high calorie to a low calorie diet the Jonwitz elimination diet plan was very easy to implement to figure out what my main triggers were. So in this past month I have come to realize that my body cannot handle high fat or greasy fried foods (duh! that makes a lot of sense). I am not completely symptom free, but on a scale from one to ten I am now about an eight. I highly reccomend this book to anybody who is dealing with IBS and or any other bowel disorders, and I especially reccomend this book to someone who is dealing with IBS and is also overweight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

This book helped me so much. It helped answer so many of my questions and questions that my husband had also.I am lucky that I live so close to where Dr Salt practice's and he is now helping me apply is wonderful suggestions into my everyday life.I wish everyone with IBS good luck in finding what helps them.


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

I think this book is very valuable and I used it almost like a Bible. It helps to explain the fiber in fruits and vegetables and the difference in soluble and insoluble fiber. It also described a panic attack and I wasn't sure what I was having or could explain it to my doctor so I marked this paragraph and took it with me to the doctor. I would recommend it to anyone with a digestive disorder. The gastroenterologist I first saw told me he recommends it to all of his patients.[This message has been edited by Sally Jane (edited 03-19-2001).]


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

I think the book is easy to understand and well writen. It covers the IBS topic about as much as I want to know.Hdog


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

New Fully Revised Edition!Irritable Bowel Syndrome and the MindBodySpirit Connection: 7 Steps for Living a Healthy Life With a Functional Bowel Disorder, Crohn's Disease or Colitis By: William B. Salt II, MD., Neil F. Neimark, MD., Parkview Publishing, 2002 (2nd edition) ISBN 0965703851 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/096...ritablbowelsyn/ Dr. Salt has listed the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group as a _Center of Excellence_ in this edition.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

This was my very 1st IBS book. Got it at the Library. It was very informative for me, I think, I will buy this book in the future, just to have. I had this teacher in college, she told me to always go with my first choice. So, since this was my first reading about IBS, I'll take her advice. Even though she meant test wise. I still thank her for those thoughtful words of wisdom. And, by the way, I did improve on my tests and exams going with my first choice.Jadair


----------

